# What do you use for soap to remove stubborn dirt?



## aussiegirl (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi, Ive got a society wedding on tommorrow and im taking display doves as well as the flyers, the boys have been getting their tails dirty, as little boys do!!
Any hints as to what i can use to remove the dirt easily.
Thanks
Helen


----------



## cutter (Feb 12, 2009)

Yes use a bit of wool wash and gently wipe there tails clean you will probably find that teh feather is stained. You shoud be letting the birds have a condies bath once a week. You should also treat them with Sulpha Quinn for 5 days as they most likely have coxi. Pigeons normaly stay clean when healthy I hope this helps


----------



## Queen (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi Helen,
Good quality shampoo with a soft nail brush go with the feathers gently. Rinse with luke worm water with BlueO in it helps with keeping them white. Like cutter mentioned a lot of show people in Aust use Martha Gardners wool mix as the Eucalyptus oil in it help to clean them beautifully. 

Hope all goes well tommorrow with your wedding


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Fbirdie82 said:


> Warm water and dish soap.


but Martha Gardener's wool mix sounds so much nicer....LOL....I want some of it, must be our = to Martha stewart here in the US....


----------



## aussiegirl (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks everyone,
No My pidgies are very healthy, they freerange all day, they arent locked in the loft, theres some dirt next to their bath and the cockbirds drag their tails sometimes, thats all. However i used mild dish detergent and rinsed with "Blueo" and they came up beautiful. I only needed to wash the ends of their tails. They are 1/2 fantails with huge tail feathers.
Ill get some woolmix for next time. I used to wash my horse with it in summer and it kept the flies etc away.
Thankyou, the wedding release went perfectly.


----------



## Bobcat (Feb 26, 2009)

Listerine (wouthwash) mixed with a little water will get out the yellowish stains that soap and water often leave behind on white feathers. I learned this firsthand at a show last year when trying to clean-up the birds after travelling. Rinse with plain water after rubbing with a cloth or an old tooth-brush. Works great!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

I heard that listerine also helps with the elimination of mites as well


----------



## Queen (Aug 24, 2008)

Some great tips i will be caryring my Listerine for the birds and me also to weddings in case of an accident LOL


----------

